# bike rental in Salzburg/Innsbruck Austria???



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

Heading to Austria again for my summer vacation and want to rent bikes while I'm there. Any suggestions on good rental shops in Salzburg and Innsbruck? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

For Salzburg maybe try

www.bikepalast.com or Intersport Eybl.


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I normally hit the Intersport stores every time I'm there. I'm always looking for cool stuff I can't get here.

I found Topbike and think I'll try and rent bikes from them. I'm mainly just looking to ride around Salzburg via the river trails.


----------



## Zeppelin2008 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,

for innsbruck: try CrazyBikez they have new very good cycles - are very friendly. :thumbsup:

regards


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

Zeppelin2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> for innsbruck: try CrazyBikez they have new very good cycles - are very friendly. :thumbsup:
> 
> regards


Thanks. We found bikes when we got there the past summer with no issues. This year we're flying into Munich and riding bikes to Vienna. We love Austria!!!


----------



## Ahasoso (Nov 26, 2011)

Intersport Eybl in Salzburg is still the best choice I think. But although it's a franchise the quality differs from location to location. It'll be tough to find a good ride at Intersport Vienna if you want to go from here.


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

Ahasoso said:


> Intersport Eybl in Salzburg is still the best choice I think. But although it's a franchise the quality differs from location to location. It'll be tough to find a good ride at Intersport Vienna if you want to go from here.


Yeah, I think I've been to that store as well. We had no issues finding bikes when we were there this summer and enjoyed the ride from Linz to Vienna.

We just bought 2 Surly Long Haul Truckers and we're having S&S couplers installed so we can bring our own bikes next summer. We plan on riding in the south of France and catching the TDF while we're there.

We're going to really miss not visiting Austria though. We've been vacationing there the past 10 summers and really love it. I think we're going to come over during winter so we can enjoy the Christmas markets.


----------

